# Deal or no Deal



## Northerner

Another big winner! 250k going to a very deserving young lady  I would have walked at ?33k, I must admit, and definitely at ?77k!


----------



## Twinkle

I cried!!!!  Chuffed for her


----------



## FM001

Just watched this and have to say I had tears in my eyes when the ?250,000 box was opened, how deserving was that to a fine young lady who has endured so much, it was clear Noel was holding back tears as well.


----------



## vince13

Oh so lovely to see someone so deserving have the courage to play the game until the end...........what a great show today !


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Oh so lovely to see someone so deserving have the courage to play the game until the end...........what a great show today !



I always worry when watching people who have had or are having health problems. Quite often they are much braver than the contestants who do not so they take more risks and nine times out of ten they leave with a blue, so it was great to see someonelike her do so well  Must admit, I wouldn't have known she was wearing a wig if Noel hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## Steff

Was in tears myself,would have deffo took the 77k for sure, she is such a deserving winner as well xx


----------



## Steff

Wow another great show Kerrie was brillaint,50k wow wow wow poor Banker will be seething hehehe...


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Wow another great show Kerrie was brillaint,50k wow wow wow poor Banker will be seething hehehe...



There were a lot of spooky coincidences in that show, bet her BIL is not well pleased!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> There were a lot of spooky coincidences in that show, bet her BIL is not well pleased!



That was just a one in a million coinscidence was'nt it Alan LOL.Now she can post that 50k sigh through his door and tease him for life xx


----------



## FM001

She played it cool and got the rewards, I would have taken the ?13000.  Makes you wonder where the show gets the money to pay these sums out, ?300, 000 in two days is a hell of a lot of money considering they don't have a phone-in competition anymore.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> She played it cool and got the rewards, I would have taken the ?13000.  Makes you wonder where the show gets the money to pay these sums out, ?300, 000 in two days is a hell of a lot of money considering they don't have a phone-in competition anymore.



I'd forgotten about the phone-in, was it involved in those scandals? The thing that has always slightly bugged me about this show is that, even if they win the 1p, the Banker pays out every show - what's his motivation for doing any of it? 

Certainly paying out more than any BBC show, where you might be lucky to win a couple of grand at most (either that or they get lots of rollover shows for 'free' - Eggheads, Pointless, Weakest Link etc.)


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'd forgotten about the phone-in, was it involved in those scandals? The thing that has always slightly bugged me about this show is that, even if they win the 1p, the Banker pays out every show - what's his motivation for doing any of it?
> 
> Certainly paying out more than any BBC show, where you might be lucky to win a couple of grand at most (either that or they get lots of rollover shows for 'free' - Eggheads, Pointless, Weakest Link etc.)



Yeah it was involved,god I have lost count of the number of times I phoned in 1 afternoon about 3 years ago i rang about 15 times LOL


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I'd forgotten about the phone-in, was it involved in those scandals? The thing that has always slightly bugged me about this show is that, even if they win the 1p, the Banker pays out every show - what's his motivation for doing any of it?
> 
> Certainly paying out more than any BBC show, where you might be lucky to win a couple of grand at most (either that or they get lots of rollover shows for 'free' - Eggheads, Pointless, Weakest Link etc.)




Deal was one together with the phone-in competitions on This Morning and Millionaire if I'm not mistaken, some got round the scandal and still run the competitions but obviously Deal isn't one of them, even on the website there's nothing to enter.


----------



## Steff

Well Nadia dealt which surprised me a little after the luck in the dream factory seemed to be amazing,but 17k will go a long way for another fine young lady.I just hope she has no regrets, taking the 100k at the end may have helped


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well Nadia dealt which surprised me a little after the luck in the dream factory seemed to be amazing,but 17k will go a long way for another fine young lady.I just hope she has no regrets, taking the 100k at the end may have helped



Still could have had 50 though!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Still could have had 50 though!



Yup very unlucky, theres been alot of coincidences lately not least the fact the 50k was in Fridays box and then tonight,plus its been all young ladies that have took from the banker.


----------



## Steff

Another brave lady today what is it with these lot LOL. She did the swap which I would never ever do if I got the chance to go on there,she did it though and a big massive congrats to Tabitha.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Another brave lady today what is it with these lot LOL. She did the swap which I would never ever do if I got the chance to go on there,she did it though and a big massive congrats to Tabitha.



Amazing! The Banker must be feeling very glum!


----------



## Steff

Poor Edith had me in tears.
I think she did well though and dealt right for her, she is a lady of 80 so is alot diffirent to thoes younger girls that won.And in the end she had the ?50 so good result x

and the added bonus of a holiday get in!


----------



## Steff

Aww big shame Charlotte went with ?10, she was very brave though.,I do hate it when the show gets taken over by the contestants family member or the crew


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Aww big shame Charlotte went with ?10, she was very brave though.,I do hate it when the show gets taken over by the contestants family member of the crew



Shame for the girl, was hoping the 15k was in the box, just a pity she didn't accept the swap


----------



## Steff

Ouch poor guy oh well i15k is no laughing matter.Must hurt when you find you have the big guy in your box,but the twist was he would of swapped so he would of given it away,happy with that result i reckon


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ouch poor guy oh well i15k is no laughing matter.Must hurt when you find you have the big guy in your box,but the twist was he would of swapped so he would of given it away,happy with that result i reckon



I'm glad he dealt, imagine how terrible he would have felt after giving away the biggy!  I sometimes suspect that part of the selection process for the players is to see if they really need the money so they can be more sure people will deal at the lower offers!


----------



## FM001

I was so willing that lad on, when he mentioned he had a newly diagnosed type 1 daughter who needed a holiday it got to me, ?15k will get him to NZ with a good bit of spending money


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> I was so willing that lad on, when he mentioned he had a newly diagnosed type 1 daughter who needed a holiday it got to me, ?15k will get him to NZ with a good bit of spending money




Aww I missed that bit with walking the dog half way through x . or did he mention it at the start ?


----------



## Steff

Ahh big shame for jodie after such a great start. I see its going live on Monday


----------



## Steff

Nice one David a shrewd move,nice little 17k, it was not the height of his game but never mind he is off to Italy for a nice long hol.


----------



## FM001

Poor lass, at least she got the ?500


----------



## Steff

Ouch my poor Geordie mucker Joycie, she was very very brave to knock back 90k nevermind she took it soo well this game will be remembered


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ouch my poor Geordie mucker Joycie, she was very very brave to knock back 90k nevermind she took it soo well this game will be remembered



I'd have gone at ?44k!  Wouldn't have risked going home with a ?5 note....


----------



## vince13

Turning down the ?90k was a huge mistake, especially as she had said she wanted to do so much for other people in her family and for the Hospice.  She could have done so much and still have had a good amount for anything else she wanted to do but she was just TOO positive that she had the jackpot in her box.  Good luck to her but what a wasted chance !


----------



## caffeine_demon

my thoughts were that she was just too greedy.....


----------



## Northerner

caffeine_demon said:


> my thoughts were that she was just too greedy.....



Well, it was a gamble, but my thought is always that, with that kind of offer you could buy ?10,000 worth of scratchcards and possibly win more than the ?250k. Unless there is a significant back up I wouldn't gamble - that ?90k would have made a huge difference, instead it's kept by C4


----------



## FM001

caffeine_demon said:


> my thoughts were that she was just too greedy.....





Missed last nights Deal, what did she have left at the end?


----------



## Steff

250,000 and ?10


----------



## Newtothis

Considering she was 67 years of age; and all the 250,000 winners have been under 30; Noel was basically encouraging her to take the ?90,000. She could have done a lot with ?90,000.....


----------



## Steff

Until your there in the studio all the lights camera and all on you,you just dont know how your going to react,Personally I think she played it well yes she left with very little money but she played the game her way.Good luck to her x


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> 250,000 and ?10




All I can say is she's a brave lady, ?90,000 is a lot of money and I for one would have been happy to walk away with it.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> All I can say is she's a brave lady, ?90,000 is a lot of money and I for one would have been happy to walk away with it.



If only she'd swapped!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> If only she'd swapped!




Goodness was she offered the swap  there again it's offered all the time now.  I wonder what her family thought when she declined 90k and ended up with a tenner


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Goodness was she offered the swap  there again it's offered all the time now.  I wonder what her family thought when she declined 90k and ended up with a tenner



yeah you ALWAYS get the swap when the 250k is in play, its the law


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Goodness was she offered the swap  there again it's offered all the time now.  I wonder what her family thought when she declined 90k and ended up with a tenner



You always get the swap if the 250k is left at the end - another reason I would have taken the ?90k, I would hate to have to decide about the swap!


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> yeah you ALWAYS get the swap when the 250k is in play, its the law




That's right, must be such a hard decision to make deciding to accept or decline, it's all mind games by the banker in that he knows people will be offered the swap and may take the money on offer rather than being in that predicament.


----------



## Newtothis

toby said:


> Goodness was she offered the swap  there again it's offered all the time now.  I wonder what her family thought when she declined 90k and ended up with a tenner



She walked away with a fiver; not a tenner...her last 3 boxes we're ?5, ?50,000 & ?250,000. She was left with ?5 and ?250,000 - offered ?90,000 declined it; offered a swap declined it....walked away with ?5.00


----------



## Steff

Newtothis said:


> She walked away with a fiver; not a tenner...her last 3 boxes we're ?5, ?50,000 & ?250,000. She was left with ?5 and ?250,000 - offered ?90,000 declined it; offered a swap declined it....walked away with ?5.00



Oops ok a ?5.


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Oops ok a ?5.




Come on Steff were you watching?


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Come on Steff were you watching?



I was but at the same time had my hand in the cookie jar


----------



## Steff

Great great game today Mark is a lovely guy and brillaint dad he dealt for his son, at 8k which was the highest figure in his game,in the end it was between 10k and 50p so the worst could of been he lost 2k but he had the 50p so good game after starting with the first box being 100k did not think it was gonna be


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Great great game today Mark is a lovely guy and brillaint dad he dealt for his son, at 8k which was the highest figure in his game,in the end it was between 10k and 50p so the worst could of been he lost 2k but he had the 50p so good game after starting with the first box being 100k did not think it was gonna be



Just caught the end of it (why do they keep changing the Sunday timeslot?). Always good when the money means a lot to the person.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Just caught the end of it (why do they keep changing the Sunday timeslot?). Always good when the money means a lot to the person.



I know during the week you can set your clock to it, but it can be on anywhere from 3.30 to 5.30 on Sundays


----------



## FM001

Only just caught the last 20mins, Mark has been a character on the show so pleased he dealt at 8k


----------



## Steff

Wow nice way to start the live shows, did not realise it was gonna be fans of the show, its lovely to see some past contestants back opening boxes as well as her freinds and family.


----------



## Steff

So great having these live shows cause Noel dont get time to f"""t about aww lovely to see poor corrinne back one of the most memorable games of deal ever.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> So great having these live shows cause Noel dont get time to f"""t about aww lovely to see poor corrinne back one of the most memorable games of deal ever.



Yes, Edmonds gets on my wick sometimes! Not a bad win, definitely wouldn't have taken the Banker's gamble!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes, Edmonds gets on my wick sometimes! Not a bad win, definitely wouldn't have taken the Banker's gamble!



Nope must be crazy to even consider it....

I like how Noel kept mentioning the time and rushing her along lol


----------



## FM001

It was fun to watch, nice change for it to be live and hope they repeat this on the next anniversary


----------



## FM001

Poor Betty should have stuck with the box she had and would be 20k richer today, still loving the live shows.


----------



## Steff

The rushing through is abit manic but guess its gotta be done,just shows the ordinary shows that are not live must have a load of trash in them .

Well done Chris 20k is a good amount.But he could of had 40k if he went on and in the end he had had the the 100k and 10p left and the box contained 100k ouch!cheeky banker offering the bankers gamble though knew he would never take him up on that offer lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> The rushing through is abit manic but guess its gotta be done,just shows the ordinary shows that are not live must have a load of trash in them .
> 
> Well done Chris 20k is a good amount.But he could of had 40k if he went on and in the end he had had the the 100k and 10p left and the box contained 100k ouch!cheeky banker offering the bankers gamble though knew he would never take him up on that offer lol



Wonder what would have happened if his wife hadn't been there? I reckon he would have gone on at 8 box then taken the 40k


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wonder what would have happened if his wife hadn't been there? I reckon he would have gone on at 8 box then taken the 40k



Yeah I always find it annoying that someone else influences a contestants game,I agree with you that he would of gone on to the 40k


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Yeah I always find it annoying that someone else influences a contestants game,I agree with you that he would of gone on to the 40k






Obviously swayed by his good lady but also wanted to give his kids a holiday they'd remember, difficult to know what to you'd do unless you're sat in the chair.


----------



## Steff

Ahh poor Kelly what a lovely young lady,a live show and she is in 1p club .I scream at the tele when they swap grrrrrr

lovely treat at the end for the kids getting to go to alton towers


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ahh poor Kelly what a lovely young lady,a live show and she is in 1p club .I scream at the tele when they swap grrrrrr
> 
> lovely treat at the end for the kids getting to go to alton towers



Yes, big shame, but good that the kids get a treat. NEVER swap!!!!


----------



## Steff

Fab game Martin.26k  the bankers best mate is a brill amount with a second child due in the New Year x
Unlucky though he could of had 50k.


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Fab game Martin.26k  the bankers best mate is a brill amount with a second child due in the New Year x
> Unlucky though he could of had 50k.





Knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread  Just going to watch it on C4+

Just wish Kelly had kept her box last night.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread  Just going to watch it on C4+
> 
> Just wish Kelly had kept her box last night.



Toby just wipe your mind of all that i typed ok........   sowwi  x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Fab game Martin.26k  the bankers best mate is a brill amount with a second child due in the New Year x
> Unlucky though he could of had 50k.



I thought he'd go for it, having a back up of 15k, but I suppose a guaranteed 26k is probably better in his situation  Twas nice to see Dale - he was one guy I really thought had blown it when he carried on, because usually the people who deserve it most seem to lose out - but he won 100k!


----------



## Steff

What a man, he stuck to his word and went away with 75k,absolutly superb x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> What a man, he stuck to his word and went away with 75k,absolutly superb x



Brilliant! That bloke reminded me so much of our ypauly - can't imagine why!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Brilliant! That bloke reminded me so much of our ypauly - can't imagine why!



the daft voice?


----------



## FM001

Kevin played the game well and got his reward, Noel is loving these live shows and is like a kid in a candy shop the way he is grinning


----------



## FM001

The boy did well, despite taking out 6 straight reds including 20,50,75,100 & 250k Russ still walks away with 13k.  I had a feeling the 3k was in his box so pleased he dealt


----------



## Steff

Yeah he did do well, just watched it FF via sky+, thought he was going to have a right bad game as well


----------



## Steff

On dear poor Jade she had a great start but the middle and end was atrocious,she has a lovely personality though and when she finally does have a child she will be a great mum.She did have smile money at the end though and 3k is a good amount


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> On dear poor Jade she had a great start but the middle and end was atrocious,she has a lovely personality though and when she finally does have a child she will be a great mum.She did have smile money at the end though and 3k is a good amount





She was some character, think I would need earmuffs in Jade's company   Shame its the last live show tomorrow


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> She was some character, think I would need earmuffs in Jade's company   Shame its the last live show tomorrow



yeah, i thought it was odd when she said can we stop for a minute while i pull my mic up from my trousers lol

the funniest moment of the 2 weeks was surely that guy that was the bankers doppleganger hahah,,mind you he had such a huge......................applause


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> yeah, i thought it was odd when she said can we stop for a minute while i pull my mic up from my trousers lol
> 
> the funniest moment of the 2 weeks was surely that guy that was the bankers doppleganger hahah,,mind you he had such a huge......................applause




It was funny but nobody really expected the banker to show face.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> It was funny but nobody really expected the banker to show face.



Oh no I knew that instantly,he will remain undercover i guess like the stig, but the again the stig was revealed


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Oh no I knew that instantly,he will remain undercover i guess like the stig, but the again the stig was revealed




Only when deal ends will his identity be revealed, there was much speculation at the start of the show who the banker was, really it could be anyone and maybe a member of the production team for all we know.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Only when deal ends will his identity be revealed, there was much speculation at the start of the show who the banker was, really it could be anyone and maybe a member of the production team for all we know.



Yeah true it all adds to the show really I guess. 
Cant wait till halloween they always do sumit for it


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Yeah true it all adds to the show really I guess.
> Cant wait till halloween they always do sumit for it






They do but sometimes it can get silly, Noel is enjoying the show as much now as he did 7 years back


----------



## Steff

GREAT game the welsh certainly have it in for the banker, did she actually win the 75k anyone??


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> GREAT game the welsh certainly have it in for the banker, did she actually win the 75k anyone??



No, she went at ?24k - thought she might go all the way, but don't blame her!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> No, she went at ?24k - thought she might go all the way, but don't blame her!



Ah thanks Alan i took my eye off it to go and pick my lad up from a mates,so only caught the highlights as the credits were coming up


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> No, she went at ?24k - thought she might go all the way, but don't blame her!




No I don't either, if it were me I'd have dealt the round before at 22k, mind what a board she had with only the ?750 in play on the left.


----------



## Steff

Dont forget its on NOW on channel 4 guys


----------



## Steff

Ahh what a wonderful name 

Such a great way to pick the player for todays show


----------



## FM001

What a surprise for Steff  she really didn't expect that at all poor girl


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ahh what a wonderful name
> 
> Such a great way to pick the player for todays show



Such a pretty lady! But she hasn't got a box!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Such a pretty lady! But she hasn't got a box!





Box 17, wonder what it contains


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Such a pretty lady! But she hasn't got a box!



so spooky she also picked my bestest number in the world and has my name


----------



## FM001

A quick prediction, she has 35k in the box


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> A quick prediction, she has 35k in the box



Ill got with 15k


----------



## Steff

Can I change it to 35k


----------



## Northerner

I think she has ?100, but will deal before the last round


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I think she has ?100, but will deal before the last round



you must have inside knowledge sir haha



poor gal doing bad

she looks very young to have a teenage son


----------



## FM001

toby said:


> A quick prediction, she has 35k in the box





Bad choice  It's all going pear shaped, 100k 75k 250k 35k and yet I had high expectations for this game


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Bad choice  It's all going pear shaped, 100k 75k 250k 35k and yet I had high expectations for this game



Me too I do hope she goes away with "smile" money


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Me too I do hope she goes away with "smile" money



I certainly do, she's a lovely bubbly lady with such beautiful eyes


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> I certainly do, she's a lovely bubbly lady with such beautiful eyes



awwwww tax free had the 20k  boo


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> awwwww tax free had the 20k  boo




That guy cracks me up


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> That guy cracks me up



She has done great to get this far with 2 reds
how amazing did that turn out to be, the rush always me smile noel is near to having a connery


----------



## FM001

Swap with 5k in the box


----------



## Steff

Well I was close i just added a 1 in front of the 5 

I have really enjoyed this last fortnight, its been a real laugh to watch


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Well I was close i just added a 1 in front of the 5
> 
> I have really enjoyed this last fortnight, its been a real laugh to watch




Me too, here's hoping they repeat it again next year.


----------



## Northerner

Well deserved, a shame she didn't win more but not to be sneezed at!


----------



## Steff

I cant remember any of the contestants now lol it had been a fortnight think its only the geordie fellow and him with a beard i remember

oooh lets hope this lad can win this fight


----------



## Steff

Oh my what a game,he took the bankers best freind offer of 26k which in the end was a great descision lol as he was left with either 50p or 100k at the end and luckily he had the 50p


----------



## LondonChatterBox

Yeah that was tense! A good game though


----------



## FM001

Should have taken the 30k, brave lady for carrying on and showed some bottle in doing so, just as well she took the offer of 20k with ?250 in her box.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Should have taken the 30k, brave lady for carrying on and showed some bottle in doing so, just as well she took the offer of 20k with ?250 in her box.



Couldn't blame her for carrying on when she had 4 of the power 5 left. Glad she won a tidy sum though, was worried it might be one of those games when a charitable, generous person with unselfish intentions for the money end up with peanuts!


----------



## Steff

Well missed Sundays as was in hosp,but did know it was tony, yesterdays was great she aimed the brain in frakensteins head and was the first to get it in there,Was a shame that she went with so little but she did try.

Todays game well she had me in tears after 2 minutes her lovely father tony died only 5 month ago very suddenly while on holiday and for her to be there was so brave,her game started really badly with 5 reds but anyway she dealt with 13k her next offer was 17k though , was nice of the banker to let her hurl a brain even though she ever got to go to last 8..she eventualy went with 12,763 pounds after a littlwe extra game to try and win the holiday

Hope u have seen it Toby already haha.


Noel is being very tedious atm though and i dont get why we have to have a whole week of Halloween its been and gone.


----------



## FM001

No I've missed this weeks Steff, today's game sounded like a real tearjerker - a brave lady for playing deal under the circumstances.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Noel is being very tedious atm though and i dont get why we have to have a whole week of Halloween its been and gone.



I really dislike it when he tries to do his silly voices, and particularly when he screams 'who clapped?' - winds me up every time! 

I was glad she dealt today rather than risk going with a blue, the money obviousl meant a lot to her - shame she didn't get the brain in, that would have been great!


----------



## Steff

Ahh the lovely Bill was on today from Co Durham, he dealt at 24 and a half k, he could of had 70k though he was on to help his grandson who has autism,his last 2 boxes were 250k and ?750 luckily he had the 750.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ahh the lovely Bill was on today from Co Durham, he dealt at 24 and a half k, he could of had 70k though he was on to help his grandson who has autism,his last 2 boxes were 250k and ?750 luckily he had the 750.



Thought he was about to go for it at 5 box!  That game is too hard. In other specials they have a game of chance where you choose one of three options. I presume they tried it out first and maybe got more successes when the pressure was off, but in the show it's way too difficult.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Thought he was about to go for it at 5 box!  That game is too hard. In other specials they have a game of chance where you choose one of three options. I presume they tried it out first and maybe got more successes when the pressure was off, but in the show it's way too difficult.



Yes I agree Alan it is very very tough, I really thought it had gone in on that thirs shot when they had to take it to the video ajudicator lol x


----------



## Steff

Young Nick did well took 10k, which well help im sure fund a trip to see his g/f in Canada..Lovely guy just wish noel would stop referring to the Welsh connection everytime a weshie comes on.he ended up going with 9k as he went for a shot at getting the brain in but lost


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Young Nick did well took 10k, which well help im sure fund a trip to see his g/f in Canada..Lovely guy just wish noel would stop referring to the Welsh connection everytime a weshie comes on.he ended up going with 9k as he went for a shot at getting the brain in but lost



Don't think I would have risked the brain for ?1k with only 1 shot and a practice. I'm getting very tired these days of Noel's banter everytime someone deals with some big money boxes left in the game - 'Did you make a massive mistake?' etc. I suppose I've just been watching it for too long! When I was in Holland I saw the Dutch version - it's exactly the same as ours, same set and everything!


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Ahh the lovely Bill was on today from Co Durham, he dealt at 24 and a half k, he could of had 70k though he was on to help his grandson who has autism,his last 2 boxes were 250k and ?750 luckily he had the 750.






Missed today's again but did enjoy Bill's game yesterday, he looked like Fagan from Oliver Twist


----------



## FM001

What a board she has


----------



## Steff

yup very good hope she is brave

oh well I hope she has the 250k


----------



## FM001

I'd deal now at ?22,450


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> I'd deal now at ?22,450



she did  just hope the 250k or other large amount is in there


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> she did  just hope the 250k or other large amount is in there





tut tut


----------



## Steff

Typical she came up smelling of roses.


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Typical she came up smelling of roses.





She did


----------



## Steff

Oh god how utterley sickening just when I wanted a bloody good laugh.


----------



## Northerner

It did cross my mind how much she needs the money if her family can afford 450 guests at the wedding  ?35k for a wedding? That's a decent deposit on a house!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It did cross my mind how much she needs the money if her family can afford 450 guests at the wedding  ?35k for a wedding? That's a decent deposit on a house!



Yup hence my disliking of her


----------



## FM001

35k is stupid money, the total cost of my wedding day was ?700


----------



## Steff

Oh dear posh lady is having a total squewiff of a game, how very unfortunate.

Im sure her 16 butlers and 50 odd cleaning staff at her mansion are tuning in laughing there chops off


----------



## Steff

Oh shame im sure a tenna will get her a pint of milk and a bag of crisps......


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Oh shame im sure a tenna will get her a pint of milk and a bag of crisps......



I think the games are boring when there's such a poor board early on...


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Oh dear posh lady is having a total squewiff of a game, how very unfortunate.
> 
> Im sure her 16 butlers and 50 odd cleaning staff at her mansion are tuning in laughing there chops off





Missed yesterdays, was she really posh or was it just an act?


----------



## Northerner

I think she was just well-spoken and because she had a double-barrelled surname Noel made out she was Lady of the Manor.


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I think she was just well-spoken and because she had a double-barrelled surname Noel made out she was Lady of the Manor.






Sounds like Noel, I like him but sometimes he can go over the top and be just plain stupid.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Sounds like Noel, I like him but sometimes he can go over the top and be just plain stupid.



I wouldn't say 'sometimes' I would say 'often'! He really winds me up sometimes!


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Missed yesterdays, was she really posh or was it just an act?



it was that kath morton holmes or whatever her name was


----------



## Steff

Ahh poor Sam another lovely young lad who was made redundant last xmas eve but had a lovelt supportive missus and mum in the audience, he dealt on 13k,750 but could of had the guvner even worse he had the 100k in the box so dealt just to soon, but still the money will be handy


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Ahh poor Sam another lovely young lad who was made redundant last xmas eve but had a lovelt supportive missus and mum in the audience, he dealt on 13k,750 but could of had the guvner even worse he had the 100k in the box so dealt just to soon, but still the money will be handy





Just knew he went a round to early, it is a sickener but we don't know how we'd play it being in the same circumstances.


----------



## Steff

Well what a lovely  mild and meek man Geoff was, just a shame hsi wife had to open her big miuth, why do they do it they know the banker cottons on to everything, from that moment on the whole focus of the game was 15k, but i guess his son will be happy with an xbox lol...


----------



## Steff

Well what a lovely  mild and meek man Geoff was, just a shame hsi wife had to open her big miuth, why do they do it they know the banker cottons on to everything, from that moment on the whole focus of the game was 15k, but i guess his son will be happy with an xbox lol...


oh my what a game he had the big one in his box he looked gutted, but the banker was nice at the end and giave them the all inclusive trip to london


----------



## Steff

Fantasic scots lad John went with 10p, always the way the absolute genuie people on there go away with peanuts, nevermind his outlook on life is tremendous


----------



## FM001

Missed the show yet again, shame for John as he came across a nice lad.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Missed the show yet again, shame for John as he came across a nice lad.



Tut tut ! your slacking


----------



## Steff

Lovley syrita took away 10k she could of had 22 but never the less she is off on hols with her best mate, that was the young lady who had lost all her hair to alapicia when she was 14.


----------



## Steff

poor little caroline the dwarf from the return of the jedi had no luck and went home with ?1


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> poor little caroline the dwarf from the return of the jedi had no luck and went home with ?1






What a shame, missed tonight's again and was looking forward to Caroline's game


----------



## FM001

Nice fella Craig, hope he has a good game


----------



## Steff

Toby ive watched the last 5 minutes of the last 4 games, ive had it up to hear with all the hyped up rubbish, if they played the game and game only that show would be over in 10 minutes, as an avid fan since the show began im afraid ive had enough


----------



## FM001

Northerner was saying as much not long ago about the silly antics of the show recently, I don't go out my way to watch deal but I do still enjoy it when you have characters like Craig on


----------



## ladyjaynie

This is what i do.if you have sky plus.
i speed watch the show so just forward on 6x and if they win a gud amount i rewind and watch from the begining lol,it saves all the boring hype that happens inbetween and the show then is not much longer than 10 mins
jayne


----------



## Steff

Yeah i usually used x30 on this lol

A really good game today,so so pleased craig dealt


----------



## Steff

Had to switch it over, that maoney wining young lady got on my nerves to much, she has 26k for goodness sake the greedy human being........I hope she ha the 250k! i depise people like her

I could also tell her where to buy waterproof mascara as well tut tut.


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Had to switch it over, that maoney wining *** got on my nerves too much, she has 26k for goodness sake the greedy human being........I hope she ha the 250k! i depise people like her
> 
> I could also tell her where to buy waterproof mascara as well tut tut.



Oh Steff - this does NOT sound like you at all, girl !  Yes, I agree she has ?26,000 but I fear not winning the higher amount ?75K that she had in her box might just push her over into depression again and I feel so sorry for her mother as I'm sure Toni will blame her for willing her not to go on.  I think - despite the ?26K - she'll never get over the "loss" of the money she never had.  Do they know, when they interview the contentants,  how the game might affect someone who is a little "fragile" and pick them on purpose ?

It's times like this when I wish they'd never invented the game (and I don't have to watch it I know !).


----------



## Steff

vince13 said:


> Oh Steff - this does NOT sound like you at all, girl !  Yes, I agree she has ?26,000 but I fear not winning the higher amount ?75K that she had in her box might just push her over into depression again and I feel so sorry for her mother as I'm sure Toni will blame her for willing her not to go on.  I think - despite the ?26K - she'll never get over the "loss" of the money she never had.  Do they know, when they interview the contentants,  how the game might affect someone who is a little "fragile" and pick them on purpose ?
> 
> It's times like this when I wish they'd never invented the game (and I don't have to watch it I know !).



Sorry Faith if my comments offended you , it was the way she was crying and bleating on thats all, if she was so sure she has the 75k then why deal, she doubted herself,, the one thing in her favour i guess is she has more bottle then me as a fellow sufferer of depression myself i would not have the bottle to go on tele.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Sorry Faith if my comments offended you , it was the way she was crying and bleating on thats all, if she was so sure she has the 75k then why deal, she doubted herself,, the one thing in her favour i guess is she has more bottle then me as a fellow sufferer of depression myself i would not have the bottle to go on tele.



The thing is that, even if she hadn't taken the 26k, she would definitely have taken the 33k after because there would be an even greater chance of leaving with much less, so in my mind she would never have gone much further.


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Sorry Faith if my comments offended you , it was the way she was crying and bleating on thats all, if she was so sure she has the 75k then why deal, she doubted herself,, the one thing in her favour i guess is she has more bottle then me as a fellow sufferer of depression myself i would not have the bottle to go on tele.



No you didn't offend me Steff - I can see where you are coming from - but you are usually more understanding of people than me and this time you were so annoyed with the girl it didn't sound like you at all !  

I think the problem was that she was so desperate from the very start that it made very sad viewing.


----------



## Steff

Ahh shame, she got 10k but could of had the 250k x goodness me twice in 2 days the 250 on the table


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Ahh shame, she got 10k but could of had the 250k x goodness me twice in 2 days the 250 on the table



I SO wanted her to get the big money but she seemed content that the ?10k would make a difference to their lives - I do hope so, what a very sweet, gutsy lady.


----------



## Steff

vince13 said:


> I SO wanted her to get the big money but she seemed content that the ?10k would make a difference to their lives - I do hope so, what a very sweet, gutsy lady.



Indeed she was, her hubby Martin missed being there as he thought it would not be her turn today awww


----------



## FM001

Missed yesterdays and today's, 2 days in a row with 250k on the table


----------



## Jennywren

Such a shame


----------



## Steff

Ahh one of the tensest yet saddest games for a while, that guy  Elvis really drew me in and for the first time in a long time i was able to look past Noels droaning on, poor guy he has so much belief but he took home ?250 in the end


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ahh one of the tensest yet saddest games for a while, that guy really drew me in and for the first time in a long time i was able to look past Noels droaning on, poor guy he has so much belief but he took home ?250 in the end



He should have bit the Banker's hand off at the ?22k!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> He should have bit the Banker's hand off at the ?22k!



Yeah he should, I have to admit the amount of times ive raised my eyebrows and thought but you made out you really needed that money yet you knock it back , He will be fine he is the kind of guy to take lifes knocks and bounce straight back


----------



## FM001

Elvis should have left the building with ?22k, he was convinced he had the 100k in his box but was sadly wrong  Not watched Deal for the last week, the guy that opened box 19 with the tattoos is built like a brick ..........


----------



## Steff

Did anyone see the end of todays show with colon lady, due to some bleedin  kids i missed the end


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Did anyone see the end of todays show with colon lady, due to some bleedin  kids i missed the end




Nah just got in but it will be on C4+


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Nah just got in but it will be on C4+



Grrr Toby if you got to see it will you let me know......

C4+ aint an option atm


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Grrr Toby if you got to see it will you let me know......
> 
> C4+ aint an option atm






Wife is watching Pointless now were I too switch over it could result in me spending a night in casualty


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Wife is watching Pointless now were I too switch over it could result in me spending a night in casualty



ROFL she has good taste, maybe Alan saw it and can tell me *hint*


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> ROFL she has good taste, maybe Alan saw it and can tell me *hint*




I would say he's fell asleep in the chair


----------



## Northerner

Colon lady left with ?100 - just missing joining the 1p club!


----------



## vince13

She never even got what I would call a good offer either did she ?

I always go from watching Deal to Pointless, the latter being one of the most enjoyable quiz shows I reckon.  I also love "Only Connect" but can't get many answers on that one !


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> She never even got what I would call a good offer either did she ?
> 
> I always go from watching Deal to Pointless, the latter being one of the most enjoyable quiz shows I reckon.  I also love "Only Connect" but can't get many answers on that one !



I'm a huge fan of Only Connect - boy is that hard though! I love Victoria Coren and yes I will marry you Victoria, you only have to ask!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm a huge fan of Only Connect - boy is that hard though! I love Victoria Coren and yes I will marry you Victoria, you only have to ask!



dnt know that one 

but same as me r,e pointless, that 15 min wait is hell lol


ty for letting me know the outcome Al


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> dnt know that one
> 
> but same as me r,e pointless, that 15 min wait is hell lol
> 
> 
> ty for letting me know the outcome Al



OC is on BBC4 on Mondays, except it's not any more as the series has just finished 

I sometimes fill the 15 mins by watching Flog it until Pointless comes on


----------



## vince13

Northerner said:


> I sometimes fill the 15 mins by watching Flog it until Pointless comes on



Yep, me too (sad or what ?).

(Alan - have you told Kate Bush about your Victoria Coren fetish ?)


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Yep, me too (sad or what ?).
> 
> (Alan - have you told Kate Bush about your Victoria Coren fetish ?)



I have a very open relationship with Kate...


----------



## vince13

Really gutted for Gary today - once again a nice person doesn't prosper but the Banker does ............


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Really gutted for Gary today - once again a nice person doesn't prosper but the Banker does ............



Yes, it's a shame  Mind you, the one thing that has always got me about this programme is, what's in it for the Banker anyway? He always pays out, even if it's only a penny!


----------



## Steff

It was a shame I missed about 20 minutes but another good guy who goes home dissapointed


----------



## FM001

Not missing much then


----------



## Steff

Anyone recognise ed on pointless?? he was a contestand on DOND


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Anyone recognise ed on pointless?? he was a contestand on DOND



I thought I'd seen him somewhere before!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I thought I'd seen him somewhere before!



Yeah It was the specs that made me dbl take


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Anyone recognise ed on pointless?? he was a contestand on DOND



Which Ed ? the one with his Mum or the one with another bloke ?


----------



## Steff

vince13 said:


> Which Ed ? the one with his Mum or the one with another bloke ?



ed with his mum who got to the final


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> ed with his mum who got to the final



I must have missed him on Deal/No Deal......did he win big or anything ?


----------



## Steff

vince13 said:


> I must have missed him on Deal/No Deal......did he win big or anything ?



Nope, he was very clever mathmatical wise though


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Nope, he was very clever mathmatical wise though



Oh well = the same could NOT be said about me (maths, I mean ) but I'm OK with spelling, literature & grammar !


----------



## Steff

Poor poor Andria another game that pulled me in, her positivity was faultless but it was just not her day, she was left with the worst 2 boxes 10p and 1p, she is the 39th member of the 1p club


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Poor poor Andria another game that pulled me in, her positivity was faultless but it was just not her day, she was left with the worst 2 boxes 10p and 1p, she is the 39th member of the 1p club



Yes it was a big shame, her game never really got off the ground  This business of sending people outside wore thin weeks ago...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes it was a big shame, her game never really got off the ground  This business of sending people outside wore thin weeks ago...



Yup it sure did it is well past its sell by date and i dont just mean Noel .He can be so rude sometimes and I often think he rubs it in when he lets the contestant hear the banker laughing etc etc.


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Yup it sure did it is well past its sell by date and i dont just mean Noel .He can be so rude sometimes and I often think he rubs it in when he lets the contestant hear the banker laughing etc etc.




It is old hat sending people outside but yesterdays was rather funny  The bankers laughter is just to get the audience wound-up and usually works, there's a lot of childish activities on deal which I don't like and that includes dressing up for valentine's day and halloween.

Andria had the right frame of mind for the game - shame it worked out as it did, her husband absolutely adored her and could barely bring himself to talk about his love once lost - which was nice to see


----------



## caffeine_demon

Steff said:


> Poor poor Andria another game that pulled me in, her positivity was faultless but it was just not her day, she was left with the worst 2 boxes 10p and 1p, she is the 39th member of the 1p club



What was the offer then?


----------



## Steff

caffeine_demon said:


> What was the offer then?



Sorry cant tell you that I was munching 3 cookies at the time and was more absorbed in them


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> , her husband absolutely adored her and could barely bring himself to talk about his love once lost - which was nice to see



Totally agreed that man is worth his weight in gold you could she he just adored her


----------



## Steff

WOW

Hope david does not regret this, not way would i knock back 62k, mind you he has the 3 biggest sums of money left still


oh dear the first box  was 250k

and the second box was the 100k

silly man!!!!


----------



## Steff

Oh my god and the 3rd box was the 75k,,,,,,,,, im sorry but ive got absolutly no sympathy for the man,grrrrrr ive just thrown the remote


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Oh my god and the 3rd box was the 75k,,,,,,,,, im sorry but ive got absolutly no sympathy for the man,grrrrrr ive just thrown the remote




The big 3 was so unfortunate  I did think he should have taken the 62k but can't blame him carrying on with those still in play.

Not often you see Noel with tears in his eyes and you could see he was cut up for David, one of the hardest games I've watched in a while and a poor end to a poor week on deal.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> The big 3 was so unfortunate  I did think he should have taken the 62k but can't blame him carrying on with those still in play.
> 
> Not often you see Noel with tears in his eyes and you could see he was cut up for David, one of the hardest games I've watched in a while and a poor end to a poor week on deal.



Yes I agree with your second paragraph, not been a great week what so ever, surely someone had to turn this around grr.


----------



## Northerner

One of the hardest decisions I think when you have the top 3 at 5-box. I think personally I would take the 62k and buy 10k of scratchcards! Big shame because he didn't want the money for himself


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Big shame because he didn't want the money for himself



which is why he should have dealed on 62k as Steff says.  Difficult to know how you would play the game with the big 3 in play, in all honesty I wouldn't have the courage to turn down 62k as it's life changing money


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> which is why he should have dealed on 62k as Steff says.  Difficult to know how you would play the game with the big 3 in play, in all honesty I wouldn't have the courage to turn down 62k as it's life changing money


Snap my situation at home would likely mean id be too scared to no deal 12k never mid 22k x


----------



## Steff

At last a sensible contestant takes 16k,yes his game aint over yet and he may have the big one but at least he goes away with a decent wedge


----------



## Steff

oh my just typical, he has already lost out on 43k ,. oh well swings and roundabouts......at last he took the 250 leaves him with 1k or 10k


----------



## Steff

DEALLLLLLLLLLLLL please


phew she did  nice amount

the banker is such an idiot

mind u he has saved a packet last 2 days


----------



## Northerner

You can't risk going with a blue when you have been offered 33K, glad she dealt


----------



## vince13

Northerner said:


> You can't risk going with a blue when you have been offered 33K, glad she dealt



I agree Alan but I often wonder how long it takes (if ever) for people who have dealt at a reasonable sum for them and then get offered double in the next section (or would have won a lot more if they'd gone to the end) to get over the feeling of "if only".  

Human nature being what it is and the Dream Factory element of the game, I wonder if they ever forgive themselves (or their relatives sitting in the audience who sometimes give them a nudge to take a certain sum) for passing up a wonderful chance of extra money.

Me, I'd take what I thought would get me by and hopefully would be thankful - but I just wonder ???


----------



## Steff

Poor  Claire she was brave but it did not pay off she could of went with 50k or 50p but went with the latter


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Poor  Claire she was brave but it did not pay off she could of went with 50k or 50p but went with the latter



She should have taken the ?14K she was offered - it would have paid off her car loan of ?8,500 but she was after more......it's easy for me to be clever after the event though.


----------



## Steff

Interesting week this week with all the little splenders the banker is throwing in,I thought at one point Phil  was going to keel over glad he was ok though...


I am just gutted at what he was left with but hay ho 20k is a bloomin marvellous xmas gift.he could of had 27k or 22k and  half though but he was very happy, he did have 15k in his box so id say honours even(ish)


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Interesting week this week with all the little splenders the banker is throwing in,I thought at one point Phil  was going to keel over glad he was ok though...
> 
> 
> I am just gutted at what he was left with but hay ho 20k is a bloomin marvellous xmas gift.he could of had 27k or 22k and  half though but he was very happy, he did have 15k in his box so id say honours even(ish)



I think he was a bit daft to select the game play wish but then deal! OK, it more or less worked out for him, but he could have had either more money from the game, an extra ?5k if he'd picked the right box, or a guaranteed holiday


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I think he was a bit daft to select the game play wish but then deal! OK, it more or less worked out for him, but he could have had either more money from the game, an extra ?5k if he'd picked the right box, or a guaranteed holiday



Yeah I certainly would of gone with the hol if it had been me


----------



## FM001

Take the ?14999 Elaine


----------



## Steff

Shout louder cause she did'nt


----------



## FM001

Big mistake


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Big mistake



Not sure I think if she refuses this offer it will be......

theres all these stipulations to think of as well this week.

take the ?18999


----------



## FM001

yeah I would definitely walk with that amount


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> yeah I would definitely walk with that amount



oooh he has upped it LOL.


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> oooh he has upped it LOL.





Can he afford it


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Can he afford it



Now the audience are participating, little Enid is so lovely

so pleased she dealt, sensible head on her that one


----------



## FM001

Hopefully it will come good and she'll take out the big 2


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Hopefully it will come good and she'll take out the big 2



I do hope so cause if not all the self doubt  and what ifs will come rolling out x


----------



## Steff

Oh dear oh dear, this could be very painful for Elaine & Terry


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Oh dear oh dear, this could be very painful for Elaine & Terry





The tale of one more round


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> The tale of one more round



I went and missed the last bit didnt i grr i saw the 38k then lad came in and needed me, so saw no more of the show


----------



## Steff

What a absolutly fantastic game from Iain and a great show to watch today all happy happy!! even though he got the bankers pants


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> What a absolutly fantastic game from Iain and a great show to watch today all happy happy!! even though he got the bankers pants



He was very brave risking the pants and the pee!  Very entertaining game


----------



## FM001

Good game and he was brave to turn down the 5k then refuse the swap, wasn't optimistic about him having the 15k in his box so pleased for the lad.


----------



## Steff

Did anyone see todays i missed it


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Did anyone see todays i missed it



Yes, it was Lawrence who unfortunately left with ?10. Started really well, with a peak offer of ?15k when he had 4 blues and 7 reds, but then he started losing reds all the way through. Final good offer was ?6750 with one box at a time and ?10, ?750 and ?50k left - unfortunately he turned it down and took the ?50 in the next box


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes, it was Lawrence who unfortunately left with ?10. Started really well, with a peak offer of ?15k when he had 4 blues and 7 reds, but then he started losing reds all the way through. Final good offer was ?6750 with one box at a time and ?10, ?750 and ?50k left - unfortunately he turned it down and took the ?50 in the next box



Ahh thats a shame, he was such a character to grr. 

Cheers Alan


----------



## Steff

Dont suppose anyone has been keeping track? I heard Noel say only once had the lamp gone in the bankers favour well i dont remember that one.


----------



## FM001

Missed the last few days deal.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Missed the last few days deal.



Must admit i watched todays with the scouse lady but not a clue what she went home with lol.There continuing to keepp the panto thing going till the new year


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Must admit i watched todays with the scouse lady but not a clue what she went home with lol.There continuing to keepp the panto thing going till the new year





The panto theme is why I haven't been watching


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Must admit i watched todays with the scouse lady but not a clue what she went home with lol.There continuing to keepp the panto thing going till the new year



She took 8k at 8 box after decimating her game in the previous round (took 35k,50k and 100k), but could have had 22k and the lamp with 250k left in play at 5 box. She had ?500 in her box.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> She took 8k at 8 box after decimating her game in the previous round (took 35k,50k and 100k), but could have had 22k and the lamp with 250k left in play at 5 box. She had ?500 in her box.



Oh my what a shocking round she had, shame she missed out on 14k.


----------



## Steff

Baz had a great game ?19,500 g and a honeymoon, he did have 20k but gave 500 pound back for a chance to rub the lamp.


----------



## Steff

So annoyed watched the young ladies game all the way till about 5 minutes, so does anyone know how she got on? she had a shocking start...
So glad its all back to normal now and the curse of the panto is over

p.s Noel needs to shave.

p.p.s Gld to see the chase is back yayy and pointless


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> So annoyed watched the young ladies game all the way till about 5 minutes, so does anyone know how she got on? she had a shocking start...
> So glad its all back to normal now and the curse of the panto is over
> 
> p.s Noel needs to shave.
> 
> p.p.s Gld to see the chase is back yayy and pointless




Amy Jo dealed at 21k


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Amy Jo dealed at 21k



Thats brillaint, she did so well to get that much after a real bad first round


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Thats brillaint, she did so well to get that much after a real bad first round



The box 14 had 1p in so it was a good deal, like you I'm pleased to see the back of that panto theme - next will be valentines day


----------



## Steff

Poor poor Shakeel,wow only took 1 blue out so far  he is looking sick,if he can pull a result out of this he is one eck of a man


----------



## Northerner

That bloke's girlfriend was very understanding when he turned down 15K - nice to see a good result for a change


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> That bloke's girlfriend was very understanding when he turned down 15K - nice to see a good result for a change



What was it?


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> What was it?



ahhh did he not propose in the end Alan?


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> What was it?



Choice between 3k or 35k - he got the 35!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Choice between 3k or 35k - he got the 35!




Good result, I never remember deal is on a Sunday


----------



## Steff

Phew pleased Zoe dealt i would of to 18k and 10p is a good amount, her fiance was bricking it u could see lol.
I hope she dnt have to many regrets seen as the 250k and 75 are still there x


----------



## Steff

So pleased she said no she had been offered the bankers gamble, 75k or 10p or of course she says no and goes with 18k

and the outcome was she had the 10p so what a spanking


----------



## Northerner

Good result! I can see why some people take the gamble, but 18k is a very nice amount to leave with


----------



## Steff

wow he dealt at 65k, he has the 3 biggest left still

he did something brill took the 100k and 250k hehe what a fab game , hope he dnt have the 75k tho but i dnt think he will care, but he had 10k so what a spanking for the banker wooooooooooooooooo best game in ages


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> wow he dealt at 65k, he has the 3 biggest left still
> 
> he did something brill took the 100k and 250k hehe what a fab game , hope he dnt have the 75k tho but i dnt think he will care, but he had 10k so what a spanking for the banker wooooooooooooooooo best game in ages



Just watched it Steff - what an amazing game! Never seen an all red 8 box before!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Just watched it Steff - what an amazing game! Never seen an all red 8 box before!



I know it was just amazing,he must still be smiling ear to ear


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> wow he dealt at 65k, he has the 3 biggest left still
> 
> he did something brill took the 100k and 250k hehe what a fab game , hope he dnt have the 75k tho but i dnt think he will care, but he had 10k so what a spanking for the banker wooooooooooooooooo best game in ages




Amazing game and couldn't believe my eyes when he took the ?1 out and was left with an all red board.  I was so willing him on to take the 65k and not gamble and pleased he did, best game of deal for a very long time


----------



## Steff

What a lovely lady Margeret is she took 8k but it may have been around to soon, hope it was not though, 8k at the age of 81 aint half bad a grand a decade lol


----------



## Steff

oh dear oh dear,

this is not looking at all good, she took ?250, fivva and 5k out she is sill left with 100k 250k and 35k, the banker is having a party


----------



## Steff

Oh dear Adam took 8k he could of held out for 16k but never mind it was either 75k or ?500 in his box and happily he had the latter.


----------



## Northerner

Such a lovely character, glad he didn't leave with a blue


----------



## Steff

Great game for Steff, she went with 13 and a half k, and had a blue in her was of a tenna so very pleasing game


----------



## FM001

Two days in a row big money has been on the table, 250k yesterday and 100k today, does makes you wonder how they can pay out 70k & 75k in the space of two shows.


----------



## Steff

Awww I will miss it now grrr, sounds like to unfortunate games


----------



## FM001

100k on the table for the second day running.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> 100k on the table for the second day running.



Oh dear im missing all the good ones


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Oh dear im missing all the good ones



He'd already dealt at 11k


----------



## Steff

Oh gosh the one show i have seen this week and its a killer 

This is just a terrible game poor snowy.he is in the hall of fame power 5 in 5 boxes


----------



## Northerner

A shame, as the money meant a lot to him, would have been nice to see him leave with ?20k rather than the ?4k he ended up with


----------



## FM001

The lad that took the 70k and had the 250k on the table will still be wondering what might have been, still 70k is a lot of money but it does go to prove that fortune favours the brave


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> The lad that took the 70k and had the 250k on the table will still be wondering what might have been, still 70k is a lot of money but it does go to prove that fortune favours the brave



He was sick as a dog wasn't he?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> He was sick as a dog wasn't he?



which lad was it? has the young geordie lad been on yet?


----------



## Steff

Wow trust me to tune in the one time i get the chance and its such a dreadful game poor Leo......... the worst game of the year so far Noel says


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Wow trust me to tune in the one time i get the chance and its such a dreadful game poor Leo......... the worst game of the year so far Noel says



Yes, what a shame


----------



## Steff

Another Friday show i thought was gonna be a tear jerker but she left with 22k


----------



## Northerner

Well, what a game it was today! I would have gone at ?30k, but was impressed he continued apart from the very last offer when I really felt potentially losing ?110k was too much to risk (he was left with ?50k and ?250k after turning down ?85k at 5-box. The Banker offered him ?160k which he turned down).


----------



## alisonz

I really thought he was going to win it  And someone in the audience thought he had lol Bet they felt silly!


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> I really thought he was going to win it  And someone in the audience thought he had lol Bet they felt silly!



I'm not sure he was thinking too clearly at the end - I think he got too caught up in Noel's banging on about being the first male quarter-millionaire


----------



## Steff

Who was it


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Who was it



Rich, young man with a beard.


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I'm not sure he was thinking too clearly at the end - I think he got too caught up in Noel's banging on about being the first male quarter-millionaire




Noel did go on a bit about being the first male 250k winner which added to the tension, really Rich had made his own mind up and when he declined the 85k I just knew he would go to the end.  Never seen anyone as cool play the game the way he did.


----------



## Northerner

Another sickener - went at ?22k with ?100k in his box  Still, that's at least 10 times what you'd win on Weakest Link and probably 22,000 times more than you'd win on Pointless most games!


----------



## Steff

come on marios dnt let the banker play ya


----------



## Steff

Not seen many games lately tuned into this game and its looking good she still has the top 2 but in no way is she a gamler so she may take this 21k .

P.s why is it 80s week? whats that got to do with valentines


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> P.s why is it 80s week? whats that got to do with valentines





Stupid if you ask me, why do they need to have these themed weeks


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Stupid if you ask me, why do they need to have these themed weeks



Next it will be Easter all dressed as chickens or something,maybe Noel could be the cock reckon he would suit that role well


----------



## Northerner

Did anyone see yesterday's game? Chap only won ?1,000 but he was still really hyped up because he then went on to propose to his partner, and she said yes!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Did anyone see yesterday's game? Chap only won ?1,000 but he was still really hyped up because he then went on to propose to his partner, and she said yes!



oh your kidding aww eddie ,just seen it on you tube


er no  ok it this one was in 2010 hmmmm


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> oh your kidding aww eddie ,just seen it on you tube
> 
> 
> er no  ok it this one was in 2010 hmmmm



'Twas a chap called Mike (oldish, beard). I'm surprised really, because they must have known he was going to do it, so you would have thought they would have arranged his game to be in 'love week'...


----------



## Steff

Gr what an infuriating game

we will have a quickie but shove a break in half way through, and this girl is extremely annoying with all her shreaking lol

believe it or not her game is turning into a great one


----------



## Steff

Great game today the banker was worried when he found out the contestant was welsh female in her 20s and had the 250 till near the end but she dealt on the bankers old mate of 26k and in the end only had ?500


----------



## Steff

Oh no how wud we cope


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-gameshows-face-crackdown.html?ito=feeds-news


----------



## Steff

Just tuned in fr first time in ages what a game tony from Wales dealt on 72k but if he had gone on and no dealt he would of won the 250k


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Just tuned in fr first time in ages what a game tony from Wales dealt on 72k but if he had gone on and no dealt he would of won the 250k



It's a shame he didn't have a better back up than the ?500 or I reckon he would have gone for it. It's still a terrific amount to win, and thoroughly deserved for such a lovely man


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It's a shame he didn't have a better back up than the ?500 or I reckon he would have gone for it. It's still a terrific amount to win, and thoroughly deserved for such a lovely man



I definetly agree when he dealt it was 16.52 so thought he was deffo gonna say no deal if only he had not taken the 35 then 50k before that penny it could of been so diffirent xx


----------



## Northerner

Sarah Millican is doing the Celeb version at 8pm tonight, I think it will be good - hope she wins big time!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sarah Millican is doing the Celeb version at 8pm tonight, I think it will be good - hope she wins big time!



I will record it I like her but I simise the show will be long and drawn out with Noel trying to be funny around her.


----------



## FM001

Not seen the Celeb version yet, are they any good?


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Not seen the Celeb version yet, are they any good?



The Olly Murs was good the added interest with that was he was a contestant a few years back before he was "famous" and took a tenna he did just as bad last week though


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> The Olly Murs was good the added interest with that was he was a contestant a few years back before he was "famous" and took a tenna he did just as bad last week though





Shame as he seems a nice lad does Olly


----------



## Northerner

Both Jimmy Carr and Olly have blown it so far


----------



## Steff

How did it go for Sarah, i last saw her have the 100k left and blues


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> How did it go for Sarah, i last saw her have the 100k left and blues



She took an offer of ?20k but had ?100k in her box. The right decision though, it all got very emotional in the end because there was a lady with terminal cancer who willed her on to take a risk that got her the ?20k offer, but then she didn't feel she could risk that amount and end up with a blue. Lovely, funny lady


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> She took an offer of ?20k but had ?100k in her box. The right decision though, it all got very emotional in the end because there was a lady with terminal cancer who willed her on to take a risk that got her the ?20k offer, but then she didn't feel she could risk that amount and end up with a blue. Lovely, funny lady



Ahh lovely to know she took the 20k offer though,yes she us a lovely lady i first heard of her via an iterview i heard her do with Steve Wright on radio 2 and knew straight away she was gonna be good.

Thanks


----------



## FM001

A few episodes behind on Deal, watched Adams game tonight and could have cried for the lad walking away with ?900.

Adam has cerebral palsy and has had a lot of tragedy in his life, he lost both his children in infancy and his dad has suffered ill health, he has found happiness from a lady in Spain and it was good of the banker to pay for the first flight over.

Just now and again someone touches you and makes you realize what you have isn't all to bad.


----------



## Steff

Very sad 

I miss it now as I'm at work, but afraid I don't watchat wkend either soo tired of it


----------



## FM001

Felt sorry for today's contestant, she predicted she would have the ?100k & ?250k in her last 2 boxes but took 45k at 5 box, she played the board game DOND on xmas day for the first time and those were her last 2 boxes. With ?750 10k ?35k ?100k & ?250k at 5 box she should have at least gone one more round, ?100k & ?250k left as the last 2 boxes the bankers offer would have been ?170k, she said from the start that the ?250k would be in box 13 so Noel swapped them over at the end and sods law the big money was in box 13


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Felt sorry for today's contestant, she predicted she would have the ?100k & ?250k in her last 2 boxes but took 45k at 5 box, she played the board game DOND on xmas day for the first time and those were her last 2 boxes. With ?750 10k ?35k ?100k & ?250k at 5 box she should have at least gone one more round, ?100k & ?250k left as the last 2 boxes the bankers offer would have been ?170k, she said from the start that the ?250k would be in box 13 so Noel swapped them over at the end and sods law the big money was in box 13



So hard to risk losing ?45k though when the money would mean so much to you. I often wonder if I'd take the ?170k rather than risk dropping back to ?100k - it would be nice to be in a position to find out!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> So hard to risk losing ?45k though when the money would mean so much to you. I often wonder if I'd take the ?170k rather than risk dropping back to ?100k - it would be nice to be in a position to find out!




You could tell it was a hard decision for her as she had the uncanny feeling that box 13 had the ?250k and low and behold it did.

Two boxes remaining being ?100k & ?250 I would have to go on, as you say its a difficult one as dropping ?70k is a lot of money but winning another ?80k on top is even more rewarding, still mystified where deal get the money from now that the phone comps have finished, the banker has paid out ?87k in the last 2 games.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> You could tell it was a hard decision for her as she had the uncanny feeling that box 13 had the ?250k and low and behold it did.
> 
> Two boxes remaining being ?100k & ?250 I would have to go on, as you say its a difficult one as dropping ?70k is a lot of money but winning another ?80k on top is even more rewarding, still mystified where deal get the money from now that the phone comps have finished, the banker has paid out ?87k in the last 2 games.



I've yet to have it explained to me why the Banker pay anything for the boxes - even if it's just a penny, he's still the one paying out and no-one is paying him!  

I imagine they get a fair amount from advertising as it's probably one of C4s more popular shows (although not prime time, surprisingly)


----------



## Steff

Accidentally put it on monday grr still a load of rubbish, lol


----------

